# Puppies are here!!!



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Gator x Krow pups were born a few days ago, 4 males and 5 females.
I can't WAIT to see how they turn out!!!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Better get down to the store and by some knee high thick rubber boots, or your ankles will look like hamberger meat in a few weeks.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, I've had them for years!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What?? Ankels that look like hamburger meat?????


That's not the ankles I saw.


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking litter! Good luck with them!!!


----------

